# Using xtables geoip...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am familiar with using xtables and use it on my older servers to only allow traffic from the US, but while I chose to support it in my kernel and emerged xtables-addons, I seem to be missing both "xt_geoip_dl" and "xt_geoip_build". These scripts download and build the data required to use geoip. Without them, I cannot use the main feature in xtables. I see those scripts referenced in man pages, but they do not exist before or after emerging xtables-addons. Is there something I am missing or is this done differently in Gentoo?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

Anybody? I would really like to start implementing this on our laptops, but the helper scripts appear to be missing in Gentoo.

----------

## salam

```
distfiles # xzcat xtables-addons-2.10.tar.xz | tar tf - | grep xt_geoip_

xtables-addons-2.10/geoip/xt_geoip_build

xtables-addons-2.10/geoip/xt_geoip_build.1

xtables-addons-2.10/geoip/xt_geoip_dl

xtables-addons-2.10/geoip/xt_geoip_dl.1

```

They are emerged to /lib64/xtables-addons

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

But where are they? I am getting no results searching.

```

~ $ sudo whereis xt_geop_dl

xt_geop_dl:

~ $ sudo whereis xt_geop_build

xt_geop_build:

```

It is like the scripts are not installed.

*UPDATE*

OK, NOW I see the last line in your reply. I somehow missed it before. They are right where you said. Thank you very much for your help.

----------

## Syl20

You can find what an ebuild installed by running (from app-portage/gentoolkit) 

```
$ equery files some-category/some-package
```

----------

